
Austria’s far-right Freedom Party loses power after video reveals ties to Russia - okket
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/05/austria-freedom-party-strache-russia.html
======
thomascgalvin
I really wish people in my country (America) were more motivated to 1. pay
attention, 2. figure out who's lying to them, and 3. act on that information.
The sheer number of people who can't be bothered to even vote is a travesty.

Of course, we could certainly make voting easier, perhaps by having a voting
week instead of a voting day, requiring mail-in ballot options, and a few
other tweaks, but even if we did, I don't know that we'd get more than 50%
turnout.

